# I Can't Delete Or Write Over My CD-RW Discs!



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

I've just been out and bought some CD-RW discs and added 700mb worth of data to one of them. I then copied this data from the disc onto another PC. When putting the disc back into my original PC and then attempting to delete the data (so that I could add more data to be transferred) it says:

"Files on this CD are Read Only - You can still copy new files to this writable CD, which will replace files already on the disc"

So I got around 698mb worth of data and tried burning it to the CD but it says:

"The disc in the drive is not a writable CD or it is full".

Well yeah it's full because it has my 700mb worth of data from the previous burn but the message I got above says that I can copy new files to the CD which will replace the files already on the disc... I'm pretty confused and could do with some help, thanks.


HK


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

Right, sorry for the language but HOW THE HELL DO I USE CD-RW DISCS??!!

I'm getting really agitated with it now as I've been trying for 3 days to find a way of storing my music onto another PC and now that I've finally bought some CD-RW discs I don't know how to use them.

All I need to do is put 700mb of music at a time onto the disc, then transfer that music to another PC, wipe the disc clean and start over until I've moved all 8gb of my music to the other PC but I don't know how to do it.


HK


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

When you first burn the disc make sure you do not have finalize cd checked as this will make the cd-rw read only and you will not be able to remove or copy over the files.


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

I used the Windows standard method of burning music to the CD-RW disc and I wasn't given an option to tick or untick 'finalize'... Does this mean my disc has been finalized anyway?


HK


----------



## beatles4 (Dec 11, 2007)

Joining this trail a little late (Hmmm yes, a year late..) but I still cannot overwrite files stored on CD-RW and might as well have purchased CD-R instead. 

Can someone please let me how I can check if the finalised CD has been checked in the first places in order to uncheck? Have looked in properties but there is nothing obvious?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've never used the Windows built-in burner so I can't say how to disable finalize with it. You might find it easier to use a third-party burner like *DeepBurner* or *ImgBurn* (both freeware and fully compatible with CDR, CDRW and DVD).


----------

